# Microsoft announces Xbox 360 Elite



## Lenny (Mar 28, 2007)

It's going to look exactly the same as the current 360s, but with a few minor changes:

- It's black, as are the controllers
- It's got a HDMI port
- It comes with a 120gb HDD

It's coming out in America on the 29th July for................. $479.

Oh, and it's still got a DVD drive in it. No HD-DVD, just bog standard DVD. Anyone tempted?

There's another thing:



> Microsoft has no plans to offer rebates, discounts, or free trade-ins for loyal early adopters. When asked how he thought gamers would respond to the new higher-priced addition, Penello said, "I think and hope that people are going to understand. There is as price for being an early adopter and your points and feelings are valid (Penello said when referring to gamers IGN suggested would be angry about the new system). But whenever you innovate and change, you have to face this situation. Your same old system is still perfectly valid. Think about it this way, it's a new bundle that comes with a bigger hard drive."


 
IGN: Back in Black: Elite 360 Confirmed

Xbox 360 promoted to Elite - News at GameSpot

Xbox 360 Elite: What You Need to Know - Features at GameSpot

No date has yet been set for a European launch, but it will be coming - probably some time around Christmas.

---

Just to make it perfectly clear, as I know at least one person may interpret it wrong (someone just has on another forum I've posted the exact same thing on):

The Elite 360 is a bog standard 360 with black casing, and an HDMI port. The 120gb HDD is also being released as a separate accesory for Core and Premium owners.

There have been no design changes, or hardware upgrades (excepting HDMI). It is exactly the same as the beige 360s that you can buy.


----------

